# Delivery to NI?



## Erwego (Mar 30, 2007)

HI folks, 

For those of you who have been around a bit longer than me, what shops ( detailing) do you buy from that don't charge an excess for delivery to NI? 

I am wanting some megs APC and GCC

Cheers

Paul


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I buy 95% of my stuff from Tim @ cleanyourcar.co.uk and he doesnt charge much at all for P&P. Always very prompt delivery if I ordered it on monday afternoon i'd have it by wednesday. Also get stuff from cleanandshiny.co.uk for the likes of my gallon sized meguiars stuff, cant remember them being too expensive for delivery charges.

Clarke


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

carwashnwax, standard delivery gets her home!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

To be truithful all of the guys on here give good rates delivered to NI just as a rule of thumb buy more than 1 thing to spread the delivery cost.. thats what I try to do


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

One of the sites (cant remeber which) is actually cheaper to ship to NI than it is to england by 50p or something, its always in around £4 for 1 product, but could still be £4 for 5 products! Polished bliss give free delivery for over £60 orders!


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Last lot of stuff I got from cleanandshiny included a gallon of shampoo plus, only cost something like £5.50 for the lot which wasn't bad. Still think there's an untapped market for a proper detail supplies shop in NI thou.


----------



## Erwego (Mar 30, 2007)

I had an order for some APC, foam heads and a couple of spray bottles in my basket at cleanandshiney but the postage jumps to £15 for NI delivery as it is listed seperately on the drop down menu.

Bought some stuff previously from Tim at Cleanyourcar, very reasonable delivery charges.

Paul


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Erwego said:


> I had an order for some APC, foam heads and a couple of spray bottles in my basket at cleanandshiney but the postage jumps to £15 for NI delivery as it is listed seperately on the drop down menu.
> 
> Bought some stuff previously from Tim at Cleanyourcar, very reasonable delivery charges.
> 
> Paul


Ive never paid more than £5.50 from cleanandshiny, you sure the charges are right?


----------



## Erwego (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, I just checked.

If you leave the delivery address as United Kingdom, it is £5.50. If you change it to Northern Ireland it goes up to £15.00.

I'm guessing you leave it at UK! 

Paul


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

£4.95 from ourselves:thumb:


----------

